# Sun 29/7 and a Cooks Run



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Armed with a spatula and chefs pants, I'm off for a Cook's run tomorrow morning if anyones keen. 10-15 knots NW should be hidden as much as anywhere over at Campbells Cove, downside will be an AM (7ish) leave (nightshift later) with a low tide. Early risers, late comers and anyone bearing scones, jam and cream are welcome. Firmer planning after an evening BOM check around 6pm ish...wasn't it Dave Graney who always wore chefs pants on stage? To the stars baby...


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Poddy, I could be a starter but only if you promise not to nude up. :shock:

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Dam, oh well there goes the nude paddle plan. Can I still do the nude drive home routine? :shock:


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Where's Campbell's Cove?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Luke, Campbells Cove is over at Point Cook...which is a small beach used by old nude gents in summer. I'll stick a reference in the akff diary  .


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Good luck boys!!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

PoddyMullet said:


> Hiya Luke, Campbells Cove is over at Point Cook...which is a small beach used by old nude gents in summer. I'll stick a reference in the akff diary  .


Thank goodness it's not summer!



Would love to make it - but need a family day tomorrow 

Went out this afternoon for an Eltham Yarra paddle and fish - couldn't find any fish, but a great paddle nonetheless.



Good luck!


----------

